# Am I required to replace the label



## Walsfer (Aug 6, 2008)

I have been trying to find a solid answer on this question for a while and I think I keep searching the wrong stuff. 

I have my t-shirts printed by another company and I resell them. Am I required to replace the tag that the printer already has in the shirt? 

I know for sure it benefits me for establishing a brand, but I don't have the money for that right now. If I didn't relabel a shirt, I could buy a couple more designs/shirts. 

Also...just curious. How is everyone else doing in business right now? If your business is running slow, are you preparing for larger sales in the winter?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

No, you are not required to replace the label as long as you do not remove the printer/manufacturers label.

You are not allowed to sell your shirt with no label at all.


----------



## Walsfer (Aug 6, 2008)

That is a relief. Thank you very much!


----------

